# Prop Firms in Australia???



## trader_Z (11 May 2009)

I'm looking for information on "prop firms" in Australia.

These are firms which offer LOW commissions to professional traders along with leverage. Very common in US and UK markets.

Anyone with any info?

How about clearing firms that work with large trading accounts?

Thanks.


----------



## Trembling Hand (11 May 2009)

https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=11988&highlight=prop+firms


----------



## trader_Z (11 May 2009)

Trembling,

Thanks for the reply.





Trembling Hand said:


> https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=11988&highlight=prop+firms


----------



## CADTRADER (21 April 2011)

*Re: Where do I start - trading resources?*

I am trying to find a prop firm to work with which allows remote trading on the ASX. Right now I cannot find such a firm. In canada and the U.S. there are tons of prop firms which leverage your deposit for daytrading but I cannot find such a firm which gives access to ASX equities. Tibra and Optiva are market makers and not not prop firms. Please help me find Aussie firm which allows remote trading of ASX equities.
 Thanks


----------

